# NYC Cubers meetup?



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 6, 2014)

Brooklyn preferably but just a place for fellow NY cubers to meet up trade cubes, etc.


----------



## Thecuber1 (Dec 19, 2014)

When?


----------

